# InFocus IN76 Projector Problems



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

My InFocus IN76 is having a problem. I have a video attached of the problem. 

I click the button to turn it on and the fans spin up and also the color wheel spins up, but after 5-8 seconds the wheel turns off. Twenty seconds later the color wheel spins ups and turns off again. 

After I placed the cover back on the projector, the light turns on, but it is very dim and it shows a clear screen, not a white projected screen, but clear, like a flashlight. 

None of the buttons work after it turns on. I have to pull the plug from the wall in order to shut it off.

Does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks! 

Here is a link to the video on Youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZPehP_JK8NE?rel=0


----------

